# Modest Improvements for a Mini-Bandsaw



## BobWarfield (Feb 17, 2008)

It was a good day in the shop today as I futzed with several odds and ends. The most important of which was a long standing project involing my mini-bandsaw. I wanted to mount it on a rolling cart that is sturdier and add a nice table to it. I had all but quit using it entirely for cut off work since purchasing my DeWalt Multicutter 2 1/2 years ago. I figured that adding the table and getting it out where it would be more accessible will mean I use it more.

The table was easy:







I've already used it once to help make some cuts on a little workpiece that would've been impossible on the bigger chop saw.

A little more info available on my web site here: http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCMiniBandsaw.htm

I made the tooling slot to match my HF Tool Grinder and 12" Disc Sander so I can exchange tooling such as this little mitre gage:






The other thing I did today was to try out my new Drill Doctor. They'd been on sale for $99 on Amazon for the DD750. It worked out great. Took me 10 minutes from start to finish to split point a 3/8" bit that was pretty dull. It cut way better after that. The DD is somewhat complex to use (lots of steps), but really not that hard if you follow the directions. I consider it to have been a good buy considering what new bits cost.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 17, 2008)

Like that stand Bob. I have a bandsaw like that and It's a PITA to move around. I might hve to rearrange some stuff and put mine on the cart I have? Thanks for sharing. 

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice job on the saw cart. Gonna do one myself in the next week or so. I still have to finish up some other shop projects first.

Eric


----------



## Bernd (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a saw like that, only a Grizzly. I don't like to use the position you show it in because of the weird angle you need to stand at to cut anything. Also it isn't comfortable trying to sit on the vise part while cutting a piece of metal. 

I've been toying with the idea of powering my large bandsaw with a 1HP tread mill motor. That's another of those round-to-its. ;D

Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 18, 2008)

Bernd, once I got the saw up off the floor and to a reasonable height, the position has not been awkward at all.

Best,

BW


----------



## Bernd (Feb 18, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Bernd, once I got the saw up off the floor and to a reasonable height, the position has not been awkward at all.



Ah yes. I now see that. :-[ I should study the pictures better. 

Bernd


----------



## tattoomike68 (Feb 18, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

>



What I like is how high you put it, anything to save bending over and hurting your back is a real life saver.

Almost 5 years ago I hurt my back loading a stick of 3.5" shaft 4 feet long and that was the last time I worked. I am lucky I can still walk a little bit.

Save on that back guys, you only get one good one.


----------



## Rog02 (Feb 18, 2008)

Another great idea Bob.

I have been thinking about building a new base for my 4X6 bandsaw anyway, as I would like to incorporate a coolant system. With this I can rectify several problems, raise the saw to a more comfortable height, coolant catch pan, and add mobility. What's not to like? 


Those little roll carts can make handy bases for lots of eqipment. The ones without drawers can have the top pan flipped upside down so the flange goes downward allowing it to mount things like grinders etc., while allowing full access to the machine.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 18, 2008)

I put mine on a utility cart from H/F with the top turned over as well. However, the center of gravity is way too high and the thing becomes too unstable with the wheels in the stock location.

I took the wheels off the bottom and installed 2 pieces of square tubing to stabilize it. I also mounted the 2 fixed wheels on the end opposite the handle, mounted in such a way that the wheels don't touch the floor unless the handle end is picked up a couple inches. Then it can be wheeled around like a wheelbarrow.


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 18, 2008)

Aha! Dickeybird, you were my original inspiration. I had the photo, but had lost the link. Thanks for popping up.

I haven't seen a top heavy condition. The cart itself is pretty heavy, and I'm using the shelves to hold short metal stock, so it's pretty stable. Maybe that's the secret.

FWIW, I think Northern Tool has those carts on sale for $69 as we speak.

Best,

BW


----------



## Don Huseman (Mar 8, 2008)

It is a shame that you don't have one of the drawers turned around to collect the chips. Out of site out of mind. 
What do you do with all the little scraps that you have left. I have them stacked all around the base of the saw were I have to lead over to get to the saw. I must have 100 lbs of scrap pieces that I don't have the heart to through away.


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 8, 2008)

The scraps are on the shelves of the cart. Bottom shelf is steel, top shelf is aluminum. I also have a bucket for the scraps that are real small.

The drawers contain hacksaw, files, cold chisels, and other "blunt force" non-abrasive metal cutters.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 8, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> ...
> FWIW, I think Northern Tool has those carts on sale for $69 as we speak.
> 
> ...



Harbor Freight has the cart Dickeybird used on sale for $34.99. I just bought mine yesterday. I ordered the metal to mill up a better cutting table.

I just had a piece I was working on ruined because of that stupid 1/2 inch gap (where the blade passes) in the stock table. It got pulled into the gap and got stuck. Needless to say, I am pissed. Rebuild of the mini-bandsaw has commenced.

Eric


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Mar 9, 2008)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> I ordered the metal to mill up a better cutting table.


Hey Eric, try one of these before you make up a big ol' table that has to be removed to switch back to horizontal cutting. This one can be left on permanently and doesn't get in the way of horizontal cuts. I made one quite a while back and haven't taken it off since.

You'll have to grind a little clearance on the corner closest to the frame to let it come all the way down.


----------

